# How often do you...



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

How often do you feed your fish?

Everyday? Twice a week? Once a week? etc..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

baby's i feed them everyday adults i feed them every 2 or 3 day


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Right now I tend to keep to about a feeding per day...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i feed my 2.5inch P's cichlid pellets 3 times a day.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I feed mine about once a day.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I feed my baby supers and pirayas twice a day and I feed my big pygos once or every other day.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I feed my once a day.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

once everyday


----------



## zakzak (Oct 4, 2003)

*i feed my two babys once every two days.*


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

from my own experience..... i've noticed that my p''s eat more aggressively and more fearlessly when i feed them more often but only a small amount......currently i've been feeding them 4-5 times a day but only enough for everyone to get a litte.... for example for every p 3 pellets or 2 peices of krill..... sometimes even less.... i think this makes them eat more aggressively otherwise the other p's will eat all of it leaving them to starve..... also keeps their metabolism up


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

daily atleast.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Every day, twice... once in the morn, the other when i get home from work


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I just throw in a few feeders ever few days. She can go through 2 dozen in a week.


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

i just keep feeders with my red at all times. and my gold gets fed once a day before i go to bed. sometimes twice a day if i want to see him eat. i think if its for babys twice a day and 3in. + everyday - everyother day.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I FEED MY 1" RED BELLIES 3 TIMES A DAY, 
AND MY ADULTS EVERY 2 DAYS.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

once a day


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

every day or 2, but i do keep feeders in there all the time


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

On average once every one or two days, sometimes a bit longer between feedings...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Once every 3 or 4 days.


----------

